# What Is The Most Simple Way to Transfer or Import Favorites/Bookmarks From One Computer To Another?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2020)

I'd like to simply import or transfer my favorites/bookmarks from my desktop to my new laptop.  Is there an easy way to do this?  Both computers are Windows 10, and browser on both in Firefox.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## kburra (Jan 24, 2020)

Could explain but this video shows how>
Here


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 24, 2020)

I use Firefox "Sync."   You create an ID on Firefox, then when using a different computer, sign on to that Firefox ID.   All your settings, passwords, etc. will show up.   I only use Sync on our personal computers.


----------



## Matrix (Jan 25, 2020)

If you use Chrome, your bookmarks, passwords and other personal settings are being saved on the server automatically.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 25, 2020)

Matrix said:


> If you use Chrome, your bookmarks, passwords and other personal settings are being saved on the server automatically.


Wouldn't you need to be logged in to Google or how would that work on different computers?


----------



## Matrix (Jan 26, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Wouldn't you need to be logged in to Google or how would that work on different computers?


Yes, you need to login with your Google account, Chrome keeps reminding you, I don't think you can miss it.

Chrome is also pushing a new way to manage your website passwords, when you register a new account at any websites, Chrome can generate a random password for you, you don't have to remember it, and you can't even you want to. By this way, you are using different passwords on different websites, when one of them was compromised, your other accounts are still safe. I've been using it lately for my new registrations.


----------

